# vfs.usermount=1



## Anonymous (Feb 1, 2009)

Hi!

I have in sysctl.conf vfs.usermount=1 and I have that is enough for user to mount cdrom.
In the devfs.conf I have 0666 permissions and user could use K3b but for mount cdrom doesn't work:


```
mount -t cd9660 /dev/cdrom /cdrom
mount_cd9660: /dev/cdrom: Operation not permitted
```

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ale (Feb 1, 2009)

The user must be the owner of the mountpoint.
Yout can try `$ mkdir ~/cdrom` and then `$ mount -t cd9660 /dev/acd0 ~/cdrom`


----------



## Pushrod (Feb 1, 2009)

I wish there was vfs.usermount=2 which would mean that anyone can do whatever to it. It would make sense for usb sticks and cdroms etc in desktop systems.


----------



## ale (Feb 1, 2009)

This should be the default in ms windows


----------



## graudeejs (Feb 2, 2009)

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/usb-disks.html


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 2, 2009)

ale said:
			
		

> The user must be the owner of the mountpoint.
> Yout can try `$ mkdir ~/cdrom` and then `$ mount -t cd9660 /dev/acd0 ~/cdrom`



Thank you very much.


----------

